# Hotspot shield safe to use? Any experience?!



## WascawwyWabbit (Mar 3, 2010)

hey, while I was surfing the web, I've found one free vpn by name AnchorFree Hotspot Shield and if you go to 'news' section, you can see many biggggggggggggg guns recommending that software. http://www.anchorfree.com/news-events/

PC World has also reviewed good. Read here: http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file/fid,71209-order,1-page,1/description.html

My experience? Here ya go! Just installed a day before and it was trouble free (use Adblock Plus and No Script to get rid of ads) and it didn't slow down the connection. But after a day, I had few problems. At first, web pages didn't open. When I placed cursor on the network icon (which is in the system tray) I was shocked! Sent: 0 bytes, received: 0 bytes! Clicking it to view didn't work. System froze suddenly. I was forced to remove my data card. Like that, it happened for few times. After ending 'networks' (?!) with the help of task manager, I was able to bring my computer to normalcy. Till now, it is connecting as usual: good! Scanned with my Avira Premium Security Suite and it didn't detect anything bad.

But is it safe to use? What do you think? :up: or :down: 

Note: I'm not using for any illegal purposes. Just to add extra protection as it encrypts data. Can I log into my email account etc while using it? Safe to use?!

Thank you!


----------



## WascawwyWabbit (Mar 3, 2010)

UPDATE: I think it is not a 'hotspot shield problem' because I can use my PPPOE connection without any problem. When I reinstalled the application, the connection (data card's) is worry free till now fortunately.


----------



## decz (Apr 20, 2009)

I'd be more inclined to use the Hotspot Shield if it was Open Source so I actually knew what it was doing.


----------



## WascawwyWabbit (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah, from it's TOS: Prohibited Conduct: " reverse engineer, decompile, disassemble or otherwise attempt to discover the source code of the Service or Hotspot Shield Software or any part thereof, except and only to the extent that such activity is expressly permitted by applicable law notwithstanding this limitation;"

It is just a common thing for proprietary (mostly)/closed source software. Of course, if the source code is visible, we can see if any malicious thing is present. Even if the source code is visible, guys like me don't know programming so there is no use! And open source is a baby. There is along way to go.  Come on, you can't make everything 'open'. Imagine like this: If an anti-virus doesn't encrypt (well, by seeing https://secure.avast.com/web/eng/virus_detection_and.html I'm sure that Avast encrypts it's virus database. Panda doesn't? o_0) what would happen? Most likely hackers may check if their virus is identified in the virus database and act accordingly. Well, hackers many check if encrypted too. This is why most popular Avs fail to detect some I think. Anyhow, heuristics may help! But AVs must hide their data base for God's sake. 

They also steal. E.g.: Many sites (including the hilarious Uncyclopedia "the content-free encyclopedia") steal Wikipedia's design. I didn't see any legitimate site stealing others' theme. And using similar theme confuses viewers just like the popular "The Onion - America's Finest News Source"


----------



## decz (Apr 20, 2009)

haha, well actually I think you missed my point. What I mean is that if the SC was Open then I would know what its actually doing. The site and forum do not explain HOW this application works. It says it encrypts my traffic.. okay, how? Where does it connect to make a 'secure vpn'? Is it connecting to their servers and then keeping log info of my connection + data? If its in the USA then it MUST keep track of that info. What type of security is used in the VPN itself? 

These questions I could not find answers for on their website. I asked in their forums but it was deleted.


----------

